# Phenom II X2 550 - deaktivierte Kerne erfolgreich Freigeschaltet



## M.Holder (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

dem Internetmagazin the Inquirer ist es gelungen, den neuen Phenom II X2 550 die 2 deaktivierten Kerne freizuschalten.

Realisiert wurde das wie beim X3 720, durch das anstellen von der ACC Funktion im BIOS.

Quelle + Weitere Infos: Phenom ii x2 550 black edition is a big surprise - The Inquirer

MFG Max


----------



## Gott des Stahls (1. Juni 2009)

Glaub ich nicht
Ist bestimmt ein Fake,beim Kuma soll das ja angeblich auch gelungen sein-.-


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich warte da noch lieber andere Quellen ab.

Theinquirer war in der Vergangenheit nicht immer so zuverlässig.


----------



## M.Holder (1. Juni 2009)

mal abwarten was so noch kommt. Vielleicht kann sogar jemand hier aus dem Forum das bestätigen

MFG


----------



## BeerIsGood (1. Juni 2009)

Würde da auch noch andere Quellen abwarten.


----------



## FoXXie (2. Juni 2009)

Glaub ich auchnicht. Kann sich ja jeder aus den Fingern saugen..
Warum jetzt? Ich denke AMD wird da auch was gegen getan haben,wenn es beim X3 schon solche Fälle gab.


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte an AMD stelle schon beim x3 mit nem Hammer auf den Kern gekloppt ^^


----------



## KTMDoki (3. Juni 2009)

es is halt die Frage, inwieweit die Prozzis getestet werden...

eventuell haben die ja extrem Anspruchsvolle Tests und das noch zusätzlich mit Übertaktung und dass die das dann nicht aushalten...

Wenn ich mir einen kaufen würde um auf einen X3/X4 zu spekulieren, hol ich mir gleich einen X4, denn die sind ja wirklich net teuer und AMD/Ati gehört unterstützt


----------



## Super Grobi (3. Juni 2009)

Das wäre zuviel des guten und hätte AMD derzeit nicht nötig! Damit würde man sich nur selber in die Suppe spucken.

SG


----------



## yassin2605 (4. Juni 2009)

Doch es ist möglich ich habe es schon bei ca 3 seiten oder 4 gelesen darunter xbitlabs und tomshardware


----------



## Super Grobi (5. Juni 2009)

yassin2605 schrieb:


> Doch es ist möglich ich habe es schon bei ca 3 seiten oder 4 gelesen darunter xbitlabs und tomshardware



Und immer der Selbe? 

Genau so gelangen und gehen solche News dann durchs Netz!


Das ganze ist eh bannen, selbst wenn es getht! Ein 4-kerner kostet derzeit so "wenig", das es doch dämlich wäre, auf Glück etwas zu kaufen. Paar Euro drauf und man hat GARANTIERT 4 VOLLwertige Kerne (ohne defekt).

SG


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mir wieder die ganzen Kinder vorstellen, die im Internet 4 mal die CPU umtauschen lassen, um endlich die erhofften 4 Kerne zu erhalten. Und wenn es dann immernoch nicht klappt wird AMD wieder beschimpft


----------



## Player007 (13. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, wenn dann die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne freigeschaltet sind, diese auch problemlos laufen, die sind ja nicht ohne Grund "deaktiviert". Häufig sind die Kerne von Anfang an defekt.

Gruß


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juni 2009)

Also möglich ist es!
richtig , bei der masse an cpus die amd herstellt funzen manche kerne nicht zu 100%, deswegen werden sie deaktiviert
generell ist zu sagen das man einen kern oder 2 freigeschaltet bekommt und es rennt like a jackpot im loto


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2009)

Diesen Hype mit dem Kernfreischalten finde ich echt banane
AMD wird schon wissen wieso sie die Kerne deaktivieren.
Und wenn was nicht so läuft wie sich der "dumme" User, der glaubt das AMD die Kerne nur zum Spaß deaktiviert, das vorstellt, dann sind alle schuld nur nicht er selbst weil er selbst was verbockt hat.


----------

